# Starz/Encore on Demand



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

I am currently NOT a subscriber to the Starz package, yet I am able to download movies via DOD (or is it VOD?). Is this supposed to be allowed or is this a preview do to the beta nature of this?


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I am currently NOT a subscriber to the Starz package, yet I am able to download movies via DOD (or is it VOD?). Is this supposed to be allowed or is this a preview do to the beta nature of this?


Anyone? Buhler?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Before I subscribed to Starz, I was unable to access their VOD programming. But that was a while ago, and don't know if they changed it to a "preview".


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I accidentally clicked on download on one of those once, and it came up with a pop up about ordering the channel.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

islesfan said:


> I accidentally clicked on download on one of those once, and it came up with a pop up about ordering the channel.


Me too. I tried clicking on an Encore movie and I got the same pop up window you describe.


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

It may let you download the content but once you try and play it, it may tell you you need to subscribe. They might let you watch it right now as it is in trial/beta form so just count yourself lucky for the time being if it works.


----------



## cnwilli (Oct 12, 2007)

I just setup DOD last night and this morning I tried to download Magnificent Seven off Encore. Upon selecting the show I was told to contact D* to add that channel to my programming as it was currently unavailable. I have yet to see any selections from HBO in the list.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is being moved to the On Demand forum.


----------

